# Help with lost homing pigeon (Ohio)



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello I am posting on behalf of someone who has contacted me. However I am from London. Is there anyone from Ohio or from the United States who could help Joanne - or offer advice. I have further contact details if you would like to get in contact with her. Thank you!

hello,
my name is joanne and my husband found a lost homing pigeon in our driveway 2 days ago...she would not fly away and we found a tag around her leg and contacted the club to which the owner belonged. the owner is on vacation and another member has said for two days that they will come to pick her up but nobody has shown up.
i have her in a cat carrier in a back room of our house with food and water..the greatest problem here is that these groups that have racing pigeons seem to not take responsiblity for their birds. i need somewhere safe that this bird can go. i have two cats and two dogs and i have allergies to birds...i really could use some help on placing this bird...i dont want to let her loose for fear that ferel cats will get her...i feel really bad for the bird but i need some help in this matter
thank you 
joanne and rob
Cuyahoga Falls, ohio


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Give her my phone number and I will guide her through this problem. I am in Ohio, but 250 miles away from her. But I know flyers in the Cuyahoga Falls area.

There is not much info in the above posting. Can the bird fly? How did she catch it if it can? What is the band numbers and info on the band? I assume it is a racing pigeon. If healthy and it is that close to its loft, she could simply feed it and let it go. If it is capable of flying.

If she is close to the owners home loft, she could simply drive in front of the place and release the bird. If it is capable of flying. If someone has pigeons and they go on vacation, they do not take their birds with them. Nor would the birds be moved to another location until they get back. Someone is taking care of their birds while they are gone. Unless they have gotten completely out of the pigeon keeping thing.

Just for info, if the owner of a found racing pigeon is not available to take custody of their pigeon. It is the club secretary's responsibility to take custody until the owner is available. If I can get the club initials from the band, and the year and serial number from the band. I can give the phone number and name, of that clubs race secretary. That would be the best way to go, at this point.

Have her give me a call.


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you so much. I have passed on all this information to her and I hope she gets in touch.
She had just sent me this reply - so is taking good care of Gladys!

'Hello Rachel
I was contacted by the Pigeon Racing Union in the state of Oklahoma and they wanted me to provide the tag information on the birds little leg.
I will let you know as soon as i hear back from this organization. The bird who we have named gladys is doing fine and i will keep her until she has a safe home.
thank you again
joanna'


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

Tweetie please don't think that all owners are irresponsible. I recently found a lost bird whose owner lives in California ( I'm in Florida) and he gave me an option of keeping the bird or he would arrange for it to be sent back to him at his expense. I choose to keep the bird and it has been one of the best decisions I've ever made. My daughter absolutely loves the bird and it has opened her to the world of pigeons. We have even contacted the local 4H club so that she can get more involved in the hobby. This bird was not forced on us, in fact I feel very lucky and blessed that Salvador Hernandez ( the birds owner) was kind enough to let it live with us. He has been very good about offering alternatives and responding to me although he has over 1200 birds.


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you Angelhologram - what a lovely story about your bird. It sounds very lucky to have found you and your daughter!

Conditionfreak I have received this further information about Gladys:
1. Cannot fly
2. Very tame
3. Captured her with ease and placed her in cat carrier with food and water.
4. Keeping her in the house since it is pretty cold here
5. Band information: AU 2009 GNEO 3483
6. Club Secretary : Robert Gallik 330-936-0497 (said he would get back to me regarding gladys but i never heard from him..this was two days ago).

If anybody would like to speak to or offer some advice to Joanne then please contact her on (removed)

Thank you!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Update. I have talked via phone call, with Joanne. There is a plan in action. I have advised her about the need for grit, and how to feed, etc.

The bird has a special money race band on its leg.

I believe this little guy/girl, with eventually end up living with me. If the owner does not want it back, I will be sending a box and postage money to Joanne. But we have to give the owner first right to get his bird back.

With the fact that the bird is unable to fly, and that it has a "money" band on its leg. It must be of decent breeding.


She can not keep the bird because of allergies and cats. So, we are most likely going to send it to the guy who is allergic to pigeons.  Me. 

Big thanks to Joanne and Tweetie. Two stand up people.


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

Tweetie, please delete Joanne's phone number. She is not asking, I am.

This situation is going to be taken care of. Thanks very much.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

If Tweetie doesn't come back very soon you can get a mod to deleate the phone number.
Dave


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Phone number removed.


----------



## Angelhologram (Mar 24, 2013)

conditionfreak said:


> The bird has a special money race band


What is a money race band? Is it the bulky microchip band? Also how do you get it off? My bird has a chip band on as well as her AU band and since it serves no purpose ( I will never be racing her) I'd Like to take it off if possible.

Sorry to hijack the thread


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you SO much Conditionfreak - you are SO kind to help Joanne and Gladys! (And thank you John D for removing her number). I'm so happy that there are lovely people like you around!


----------



## conditionfreak (Jan 11, 2008)

End of this story. The owner gave permission to Joanne to either keep the bird herself, or find it a new home.

Arrangements were in process for the bird (Gladys), to come to me, via the Post Office.

However, the bird was being given some exercise by Joanne, and it had recovered and was able to fly. Much to Joanne's surprise. It took off, presumably to its former home.

It is an old bird racer, and thus, should have no problem getting hom. It lived less than 20 minutes (as the pigeon flies), from where it was found by Joanne.

Angelhologram: A money band is simplly like a regular band, but with different initials, and birds that have a money band on them. Qualify to race in a special race, that birds without that kind of monay bad, can not race in.

It is made exactly like a "regular" or "normal" serial numbered band.

There is also an "Electronic Chip Band, that is usually green or pinkish. That is removable with care. It clips on, and has nothing to do with a "money" band. It is used to electronically log in a racing pigeon, when it enteres its loft. But the loft must be equipped with the right "antennae" to read the electronic chip band.

The band is removable, and you should do it with care. It should clip on, and you might need a tough fingernail ot a flat head screw driver to remove it. Just be careful to not snap the pigeons leg. Do it slow and gentile.

Regular bands or money bands, can not be removed without cutting them off. I would not try to do that. There is no reason to do that procedure.


----------



## Tweetie (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you for updating us. It was so generous of you to offer to take her. I do hope that her owner will be pleased to see her and look after her well!


----------



## slmahaffey (Jul 30, 2014)

*Found Bird*

Hi, 
first time I've had to research a homing pigeon. We have a lost bird at our house. We have contacted the owner and he is not interested in retrieving the bird. He has given permission to keep it. The bird is very friendly and I fear my dog may not take too well to it. I would like to keep it, especially after reading the story of the little girl who loves hers. I have an 11 year old and she is an animal lover. How would I take care to make sure my dog doesn't become too friendly with it? I hate to put it in a cage. We do have a barn. Are there any suggestions regarding making it a house there? What should we feed it? ANY help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

slmahaffey said:


> Hi,
> first time I've had to research a homing pigeon. We have a lost bird at our house. We have contacted the owner and he is not interested in retrieving the bird. He has given permission to keep it. The bird is very friendly and I fear my dog may not take too well to it. I would like to keep it, especially after reading the story of the little girl who loves hers. I have an 11 year old and she is an animal lover. How would I take care to make sure my dog doesn't become too friendly with it? I hate to put it in a cage. We do have a barn. Are there any suggestions regarding making it a house there? What should we feed it? ANY help is appreciated. Thanks!


first advice would be to make a new thread of your own, this one is someone elses from 2013, you can go back to the home page to post under general. 

or a mod can move it there. as far as the dog goes Im not sure if he does not like the bird or he is too friendly with it, those two things mean opposite things. most dog owners can have control over their pets if they follow a few simple training techniques. and never let the bird out with the dog in the same room. that one thing can work well.


----------

